# Canister filter & do I need this water pump to go with it?



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm trying to sort out what kind of filter I need......My tank is 115G (61Lx21Deepx22H).....I am planning on EHEIM 2262 & HOB Emperor 400, do I need the EHEIM water pump too? It's $150. I keep reading on the forum about getting the spray bar attachment and I've searched the internet for this, and it all seems confusing. No clue what I should buy. I am not DIY kind of girl! Not sure what to buy as far as a spray bar/water pump and if that is really needed?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

what exactly are you going to keep in the tank? this will help with filter suggestions

eheims always come with spray bar attachment other filters usually do not.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I was looking at the Eheim classics, I don't think those have the spray bar attachement. It's not mentioned anywhere in the descriptions on the internet. It looks like the Pro series has the spray bar. I'll go back & read the reviews then, for the classics and the pro. Do you think the spray bar attachement is a must have? If I went with the Pro series then, would I need this water pump too, or is it not really necessary?

I'm not sure how many fish to stock yet but was thinking 4 species of mbuna like saulosi, m estherae, snow white socolofi, yellow labs, and a synodontis.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Eheim Classic series DO come with a spray bar as part of the original equipment. You will probably not need an additional powerhead/wave-maker device but if you do decide to add one for circulation, you can do that later.

The Eheim 2262 is a large filter and I wouldn't have any problems using it on the tank but if you plan on installing it under the tank in the stand, you may want to do some measuring first to verify that it will fit. The filter is 22.5" tall and 14" in diameter.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Deeda, thanks a million for mentioning the dimensions! I didn't think about that~the 2262 will be very tight in my stand, I just measured; the Pro 2078 would fit better. You saved me from a major headache, thanks again!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No problem! You do need to remember that the hoses with adapter (quick disconnect) will extend out from the top of the canister on the 2078 so that dimension will add to the height of the filter which I see listed as 21" high.

Do you have a stock, custom or home made stand for this tank?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I always say 2 is better than 1 how about 2 eheim 2217

or maybe 2217 with AC110 would be another good combo


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I thought about two 2217's plus the HOB Emperor 400 I already have, but that's three filters. I really only wanted two total filters. Isn't having three going to be too many things/intake valves in the tank as far as aesthetics? Plus the GPH for all three of those totals 808, don't I want atleast 1100GPH for 115G tank? I want overkill on filtration.

The space under my stand is 23 inches....but there's also a drawer underneath that....my husband thinks we can saw through the bottom and into the drawer space so that I can have the Eheim 2262. I'd have to give up the drawer of course, it would no longer be a functional drawer. All of this is covered by doors, so you would not see any of the madness/retrofit underneath. We bought the stand on Craigs List many years ago, I'm not sure if it's homemade or not? I think it might have been


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would reconsider your stock list a bit. Female soulosi and yellow labs look almost identical. I would swap out the labs for either acei or rusties-nice color contrast there. Also, the m. esterea look similar to the soulosi females only oranger. You can still do those tho-just be careful-they are spunky!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Your filter should do 2 things catch debris to later be removed this will help keep nitrates down and convert ammonia to nitrate 2 to 3 times turnover is all you need for your filter to be effective. 10x times turnover is a good rule for flow in general not necessarilly filtration. turnover is good to eliminate dead spots and help get debris to your filter intake so it can be removed but this is easily obtained with cheap powerheads no need to waste money on expensive filters UGF are good examples of this.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Austinite, it sounds like your stand is either a custom job or is a piece of furniture that was repurposed for an aquarium. Will removing the drawer compromise the structure of the stand at all?

It may be helpful to post some pics to help understand what you are dealing with. There is a link in my signature on Posting Pics.

You also want to consider the door opening when choosing a filter. You will probably have to tip the larger canister at an angle to get it to clear the door opening.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I hope I do this right.....here are some pictures of my stand...It doesn't seem that cutting into the drawer would affect the overall structure & strength? Of course now I am getting nervous about it....


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures! Don't be nervous, we'll talk you through it.

It looks like a standard kitchen cabinet though it is probably custom made. I think you would also want to modify the face of the cabinet where the drawer is existing so you wouldn't have to lift the big filter up and over it. I don't think just cutting out the floor area above the drawer would facilitate getting the filter in and out of the cabinet. I also can't tell about the overall construction of the cabinet, only you will be able to tell if it is structurally sound if you make the alterations.

If you didn't want to use the big Eheim filter, I would consider walzon1's idea of using the two Eheim 2217 filters or at the very least, one 2217 (or similar) and the existing Emperor 400 power filter. You could always add an additional canister filter in the future if you need more filtration.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for talking me through all that....you're right, it would be too cumbersome to lift that big filter in & out of the cabinet opening. Plus I'm nervous about altering it for fear that it won't be as strong. I'm going to go with 2x Eheim 2217's, I just placed my order so it's done. Plus I'll use my Emperor 400 that I already have. I also ordered a Koralie 750 thing, plus a Hydor inline heater. All of this equipment is going to arrive this week and I'll have no idea what to do with it all, lol (expect pleas for help next weekend as I struggle with this project!) (Does anyone live in Austin and want to become my new BF!????)


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Relax....you will soon find out how easy it all is.

Im assuming Koralie is Hydor Koralia 750 powerhead if so these are great, been using one in a nano reef system for over 5 years and even caked with algae its still going strong and the current on thes moves water very well, and without that jet spray effect you get from normal powerheads,which forces the fish struggle when they get in the water stream I think you will love it.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> Relax....you will soon find out how easy it all is.
> 
> Im assuming Koralie is Hydor Koralia 750 powerhead if so these are great, been using one in a nano reef system for over 5 years and even caked with algae its still going strong and the current on thes moves water very well, and without that jet spray effect you get from normal powerheads,which forces the fish struggle when they get in the water stream I think you will love it.


Ya, circulation pump is the way to go if you just need water movement. I use powerheads in smaller tanks (29G and under), but circ pumps work great in tanks 36" and larger. You can certainly use them in smaller tanks, but they're not necessary. I run and small maxi-jet powerhead in my 20L and its plenty of water movement.


----------

